# *ORLANDO - DEC 27-1/3 FLEX* 1-2BR* BonnetCrk or ANY NICE RESORT*



## TIMESHARE-HO (Dec 25, 2013)

** STILL NEEDING LAST MINIT UNITS FOR DEC 26/27/28/29 CHECK IN FOR A WEEK... 1-3br NEEDED... THX
THX JILL  904-403-7019


----------



## bagpipers (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a 2BR Villa at the Blue Tree Resort in Lake Buena Vista, for Sat Dec 28, 2013 to Sat Jan 4, 2014

The resort is located about 1.2 Miles from Downtown Disney

If you are interested please contact me.


----------

